# Type of Wick for Tealights



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what type of wick is best for tealights? 

and should thye be zinc in it?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what size of wicking?


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I use #2 square braided cotton wick tabs that have a beeswax coating. I get them from www.candlewic.com as they are a custom wick tab. Pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

whats their turn around time on those custome made wicks?


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't remember exactly. I think they tell you two weeks but I don't know that it took that long.


----------



## Musashi (Dec 5, 2008)

I went to candlewic site and saw their custom wick thing, but there's about 8 options to choose.

Can you tell me which exact options would be best for beeswax tealights?

Thanks!


----------

